# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστούγεννιάτικες-Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2009 [Season's Greetings]

## ΓιαννηςΤ

*Καλα Χριστουγεννα Καλη Χρονια Σε Ολους Εσας Και Στις Οικογενειες Σας
Ιδιαιτερα Στους Δικους Μας Ανθρωπους Που Βρισκονται Εν Πλω Μακρια Μας
Καλες Γιορτες Σε Ολους Και Καλες Θαλασσες Στους Ναυτικους Μας*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καθώς ετοιμαζόμαστε να γιορτάσουμε τη Γέννηση του Χριστού...

Ο καπετάνιος και το "πλήρωμα"  του N@utilia.gr εύχεται στα μέλη και τους φίλους του να περάσους όμορφες γιορτές. Με υγεία και ευτυχία σε αυτούς και τις οικογένειες τους.
 
Ιδιαίτερα στους ναυτικούς που θα περάσουν τις άγιες αυτές μέρες στη βάρδια και στο καπνιστήριο κάποιου βαποριού, να έχουν μπουνάτσες και να γυρίσουν γεροί στους δικούς τους ανθρώπους...

----------


## captain 83

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους και Καλές Γιορτές.

----------


## mastropanagos

Καλα Χριστουγεννα σε ολους και καλες γιορτες να εχουμε με υγεια και ευτυχια..!!!Καλα Χριστουγεννα σε ολο το φορουμ και σε αυτους που ταξιδευουν περα μακρια,και του χρονου σπιτια σας..!!

----------


## papamarios

Εύχομαι σε όλους σας Καλά Χριστούγεννα και Ευτυχισμένο το 2009
  Για .ίσους θα ταξιδεύουν αυτές τις ¶γιες Μέρες εύχομαι να έχουν μπουνάτσα στην πλώρη τους και τον ¶γιο Νικόλα δίπλα τους.
  Σε όλους εύχομαι Υγεία, Ευτυχία και γαλήνη

----------


## John_3

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους.

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Εύχομαι σε όλους μας να περάσουμε καλά Χριστούγεννα και το 2009 να είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το τρέχον έτος.
Έχω όμως την άποψη ότι, πρωτίστως, αυτό που πρέπει να αλλάξουμε είναι ο κακός εαυτός μας (αποβάλλοντας όλο τον εγωισμό που μας κατέχει) και μετά να απαιτήσουμε έναν καλύτερο κόσμο.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Καλά Χριστούγεννα, καλές γιορτές, ευτυχισμένο το 2009 σε όλον τον κόσμο.

----------


## scoufgian

Καλα Χριστουγεννα,ευτυχισμενο το νεο ετος ,με υγεια,ευτυχια και χαρα.

----------


## dimitris

Καλα Χριστουγεννα με υγεια και χαρα για ολο τον κοσμο!!!
Ευτυχισμενο το 2009 και να ειναι καλυτερο απο τα προηγουμενα χρονια για ολους μας!!!
αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι μεσα απο το Superfast I και θα ηθελα να την αφιερωσω σε ολους τους ναυτικους που θα κανουν γιορτες μακρια απο τα σπιτια τους και τις οικογενειες τους!
dentraki.jpg

----------


## photinoula2

ΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ...
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑ!!!!!!
ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ
ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΕΥΧΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ 2009
ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ.

ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΦΕΤΟΣ 
ΣΤΙΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ..
ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕ
ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ...

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

----------


## moutsokwstas

καλα χριστουγεννα, η γεννηση του Κυριου να μας φερει την ειρηνη και την αγαπη αναμεσα μας, παντα με υγεια πανω απ ολα. χρονια πολλα σε ολα τα μελη του φορουμ και ιδιαιτερα στους ναυτικους μας που αυτες τις αγιες μερες βρισκονται στη θαλασσα και μακρια απο την πατριδα!

----------


## evridiki

*Καλα Χριστουγεννα σε ολους μας με υγεια, χαρα και πολλη πολλη αγαπη...*
*Οσοι ειναι μακρυα και ταξιδευουν, να εχουν ευχαριστο ταξιδι και με το καλο παλι στην βαση τους!* 
*Οσο για το νεο ετος οι ευχες ειναι για τον καθενα, οι προσωπικες του επιθυμιες!* 

* 2009 ευχες!*

----------


## esperos

Προς  όλους  τους  εν  Nautilia  αδελφούς


Καλά  Χριστούγεννα
και
Ευτυχισμένο  το  2009

----------


## Naias II

Εύχομαι Καλά Χριστούγεννα και ευτυχισμένο το 2009 με υγεία, χαρά και αγάπη!

----------


## villy

Την περίοδο που διανύουμε, η ιερότητα των Χριστουγέννων, το μήνυμα της αγάπης και της ελπίδας που συνοδεύει τη μεγάλη γιορτή της Χριστιανοσύνης, σταλάζει βάλσαμο στις ταραγμένες ανθρώπινες ψυχές.

Ο κόσμος μας κλονίζεται καθημερινά από γεγονότα που εγκαθιδρύουν ένα καθεστώς ανασφάλειας, αμηχανίας, οργής και αγανάκτησης στη ζωή μας. Η ειρήνη, η ψυχική γαλήνη, η αλληλεγγύη εμπνέονται και διασφαλίζονται μόνον μέσα από πανανθρώπινα ιδανικά που με τόση πληρότητα μας προσφέρει η Γέννηση του Θεανθρώπου. Ελπίζω να επιτρέψουμε στη μαγεία των Χριστουγέννων να μπει στις καρδιές μας. 
Και η Νέα Χρονιά να εκπληρώσει τους στόχους μας, να δικαιώσει τις προσδοκίες μας, να φωτίσει τη σκέψη μας και να ευλογήσει τις επιλογές μας.
*Εύχομαι η χώρα μας να ευημερήσει και να αξιωθεί να γίνει ο τόπος που ονειρευόμαστε για μας και τα παιδιά μας.*
*Εύχομαι επίσης ο χώρος της Ελληνικής Ναυτιλίας να ξαναγίνει ρομαντικά απλός όπως ήταν κάποτε.*

*Χρόνια καλά, ευτυχισμένα και υγιή σε όλους!*

----------


## ndimitr93

Και εγώ με τη σειρά μου σας εύχομαι Καλά Χριστούγεννα και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος.  Σας στέλνω 2009 ευχές και σας εύχομαι η ζωή σας να μην είναι ποτέ φουρτουνιασμένη!!!

ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ n@utilia

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλη την ανθρωπότητα με υγεία ευτυχία και επιθυμία να κάνουμε τον κόσμο καλύτερο και ομορφότερο.
Γαλήνιες θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας που αυτές τις ¶γιες μέρες είναι μακριά από τις οικογένειες τους.

----------


## plori

Σε όλους τους "ταξιδιώτες" του φόρουμ εύχομαι τα ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ!!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Eπειδή δεν ξέρω αν από εκεί που θα είμαι θα έχω τη δυνατότητα να ποστάρω, θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ σε όλα τα μέλη να έχουν όμορφα Χριστούγεννα, στους ναυτικούς γαλήνια ταξίδια και σε εμάς που ανήκουμε σε ναυτικές οικογένειες οι επόμενες γιορτές να μας βρούν όλους μαζί!

IMG_0364.jpg

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

*Καλα Χριστουγεννα Καλη Χρονια Σε Ολους Εσας Και Στις Οικογενειες Σας
Ιδιαιτερα Στους Δικους Μας Ανθρωπους Που Βρισκονται Εν Πλω Μακρια Μας
Καλες Γιορτες Σε Ολους Και Καλες Θαλασσες Στους Ναυτικους Μας*

----------


## stavrosm

Καλα Χριστουγεννα, Καλη Χρονια Να εχουμε και του χρονου σ' ενα καλο Καραβι.

----------


## Leo

Καλά Χριστούγεννα
Ευτυχισμένο το 2009 γεμάτο υγεία για όλους.

nautilia.jpg

Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους

----------


## NikosP

Έυχομαι σε όλους σας Καλά Χριστούγεννα και το 2009 να σας φέρει υγεία ευτυχία και ότι άλλο επιθυμείτε!Στους ναυτικούς μας έυχομαι καλά ταξίδια και στην ακτοπλοϊα μας να μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί όλα τα λιμάνια της χώρας μας.
Να περάσετε όλοι καλά αυτές τις ημέρες μαζί με τα αγαπημένα σας πρόσωπα!


Ευτυχισμένο το 2009!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε ολους και ευτυχισμένο το 2009
MerryChristmas.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Ευχομαι απο καρδιάς,σε ολα τα μέλη  και τις οικογένειες των,καλά Χριστούγεννα,και ευτιχισμένο και ηρεμο νέο ετος.
Επίσης σε ολα τα πληρώματα,Εμπορικού και Πολεμικού Ναυτικού,εύχομαι καλές καλά ταξίδια .

----------


## Νικόλας

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ
ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ!!!!
ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΟΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## frost

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ!!!

----------


## christinech

_Καλές γιορτές εύχομαι σε όλο το forum με της καλύτερες  ευχές για έναν χρόνο γεμάτο μονό καλά και όμορφα πράγματα ,_ 
_Σημασία έχει μονό να είσαι καλός άνθρωπος!_
_Christine. Ch._

----------


## Trakman

Καλημέρα! Εδώ και λίγες μέρες βρίσκομαι Κρήτη για τις γιορτές και λόγω πολύ αργής σύνδεσης έχω χαθεί λιγάκι! Με πολύ υπομονή ανέβασα αυτή τη φωτογραφία για να την αφιερώσω σε όλους εσάς τους καλούς φίλους, με τις ευχές μου από καρδιάς για καλά Χριστούγεννα!!! Υγεία και ευτυχία σε όλους!!!

----------


## sylver23

Καλά Χριστούγεννα ,καλές γιορτές με υγεία και ευτυχία και καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας και συντομα στα σπίτια τους.

Υ.Γ και με πολλα χιόνια στα βουνά μας
PC232707 (2).jpg

----------


## ΓΩΓΩ

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!! ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ!!! ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΜΠΟΥΝΑΤΣΕΣ!!!! ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΟ ΤΟ 2009!!!:lol:

----------


## Nikos_V

Ευχομαι σε ολους σας καλα ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ευτυχισμενα και πανω απο ολα ΥΓΕΙΑ!!!! :Very Happy: :razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

_Χρόνια πολλά_ 
_σε όλους εσάς, τους καλούς φίλους του Nautilia ,_
_και σε αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν ,γαλήνιες θάλασσες , και να περνάει ο καιρός γρήγορα για να ξανά βρεθούν κοντά σε αυτούς που αγαπούν !_

----------


## ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ

Σας  ευχομαι  ΚΑΛΑ  ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ  με  αγαπη  υγεια  ευτυχια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους.
*
Με την ευχή η καινούρια χρονιά να φέρει στον καθένα όλα όσα επιθυμεί.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά μια φωτογραφία από τη σημερινή Ραφήνα.
Ήλιος, παγωνιά και οι γλάροι κοντά-κοντά ο ένας στον άλλο.

Μια φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από τον Captain Nionio και από εμένα.

Χρόνια Πολλά.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά Χριστούγεννα παιδιά. Να περάσετε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα με τις οικογένειες και τους φίλους σας με υγεία και χαρά.

Τις πιο θερμές ευχές σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας που ταξιδεύουν σε ελληνικές και ξένες θάλασσας. Καλές θάλασσες να έχουν και γρήγορα να επιστρέψουν στα σπίτια τους

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΛΑ!ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ!ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΤΕ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΚΑΙ ΖΕΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΝ!*

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ FORUM ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ*

----------


## manolis m.

Kai apo emena...
PB040170asa.jpg

----------


## xara



----------


## navigation

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους. *Υγεία,* χαρά και ευτυχία σε όλες τις οικογένειες!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία και Χαρά.
Όσοι ναυτικοί μας ταξιδεύουν και είναι μακριά από τις οικογένειες του και τα αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα, εύχομαι του χρόνου να είναι μαζί .

----------


## Vortigern

*Χρονια πολλα και απο εμενα,σας ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο!*
*Παραθετο μια φωτο απο σημερα το πρωι οταν πηγαινα στην εκκλησια,ειναι απο το σπιτι μου απεναντι η Παρος με την Ναξο να αχνοφαινετε ποιο πισω.*
*Χρονια Πολλα λοιπον!*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25466

----------


## dk

Kι εγω με τη σειρα μου ευχομαι σε ολους σας χρονια πολλα, καλα Χριστουγεννα και ευτυχισμένο το 2009!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ANTONHS KALOGERAS

CRONIA POLA SE OLUS KALA CRISTUGENA KAI PANDA ME IGIA SE OLUS KAI STIS IKOGENIES SAS KALES TALASES KAI O AG NIKOLAS STHN PLORI MAS

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Θελω και εγω να ευχηθω σε ολους χρονια πολλα,καλα Χριστουγεννα!!!Και ευχομαι στους ναυτικους να εχουν καλα ταξιδια και να επιστρεψουν γρηγορα στα σπιτια τους!!

----------


## diskofire

kala xristoygenna

----------


## johny18

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ! ! ! ΥΓΕΙΑ , ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!! ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΗ !!!! ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ 2009 !!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

Χρονια πολλα σε ολουs με υγεια και το 2009 με καλεs θαλασσεs στιs πλωρεs των πλοιων

----------


## Nikos_sailing

Εύχομαι σε όλους Χρονια Πολλά γεμάτα υγεία και ευτυχία. 
Ιδιαίτερα στους ναυτικούς μας που λείπουν αυτές τις μέρες να έχουν καλές θάλασσες, ο Αη Νικόλας στην πλώρη τους και του χρόνου στα σπίτια τους παρεα με τα αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Χρόνια πολλά!!
Ο καινούργιος χρόνος να φέρει τα καλύτερα σε όλους σας
και σε μένα να φέρει ένα καλό μπάρκο  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## αμοργιανός

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ 
ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Απο τη σημερινη βολτα στο λιμανι δεν θα μπορουσα να μην ξεχωρισω κατι για ολους εσας. Καλα χριστουγεννα

mary christmas.JPG

----------


## polykas

*Xρόνια Πολλά* με υγεία ,χαρά και ευτυχία σε όλους τους καραβολάτρες και καραβολάτρισσες.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Natsios

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!*nigerian_green_lines_freighter.JPG

----------


## Karolos

_Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους και από εμένα._
_Υγεία, ευτυχία, ευημερία σε εσάς και στους δικούς σας ανθρώπους._
_Για τούς Ναυτικούς μας ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ._
_Ελπίζω απ΄την νέα χρονιά να προσπαθήσουμε να γίνουμε καλύτεροι._

_Κάρτα.jpg_

----------


## Rinio-chios

_Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!Με υγεία και χαρά !!Το 2009 να φέρει στον καθένα ότι επιθυμεί πάντα με υγεία και ευτυχία!!Στους ναυτικούς μας γαλήνιες θάλασσες και κουράγιο εκεί στα ξένα μέρη!!Γρήγορα ο καθένας σπίτι του μαζί με αυτούς που αγαπάει!!Ο ¶γιος Νικόλας να συντροφεύει πάντα τα ταξίδια τους και να τους φέρει γρήγορα κοντά μας γερούς και σιδερένιους!!Και του Χρόνου πάντα με υγεία!!!_

----------


## a.molos

*Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία & ευτυχία για όλους του φίλους του forum και σε όλο τον κόσμο!*
*Απο βάθος καρδίας τις καλύτερες ευχές μου!*

----------


## Apostolos

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!*

----------


## katia

Καλά χριστούγεννα και καλή να είναι η νέα χρονιά με καλές θάλασσες και υγεία σε όσους ταξιδεύουν και περνάνε τις ατέλειωτες ώρες τους μέσα στα πλοία μακριά απ τους δικούς τους ανθρώπους.Είναι πάντα κοντά μας και τους νιαζόμαστε.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μία ευχή που μας ήρθε στο e-mail της ιστσοσελίδας μας απο το. Θ. καραμολέγκο απο την Σαντορίνη.

_Με τις θερμότερες ευχές μου Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους ναυτικούς με υγεία και ευτυχία!!_
_Καλές και γαλήνιες θάλασσες..._
_                                 Θ.Καραμολέγκος_

DSC05534.jpg

----------


## ardoniar

Euxaristo gia tis euxes sas!!! Kai euxomai somatiki kai psixiki ugeia se olous!!!!

----------


## aris koulocheris

kαλες γιορτες και καλη πρωτοχρονια με υγεια σε ολους.

----------


## papamarios

*Χρόνια Πολλά*


Αίσιον και ευτυχές το Νέο Έτος 

σε όλους σας με 
Υγεία, Αγάπη και Ευτυχία
*Ειδικά σε όσους ταξιδεύουν*  
*να έχουν πάντα μπουνάτσα στην πλώρη τους*

----------


## evridiki

Καλη χρονια σε ολους και στις οικογενειες σας. Υγεια και ευτυχια. Να περασετε ωραια και καλη επιστροφη σε οσους ειναι εκτος. 
2009 ευχες! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

*και μιας και ειναι μερα που λενε τα καλαντα οριστε τα φετινα Καλαντα του Αγιου Σωστη στα μεταλλεια.Να πω οτι εμεις εδω στην Σιφνο δν λεμε τα κλασσικα καλαντα που λενε σε αλλα μερη,ανθρωποι μεγαλης ηλικιας κυριος συνθετουν καλαντα κυριος σε εγγονια δικα τους τα οποια τα λενε με καλαντιστο σκοπο,δν ξερω αν καταλαβατε τη ενωο..λοιπον οριστε τα καλαντα που εβγαλε ενας ψαλτης για τον Αγιο Σωστη μας....  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25910*

----------


## Nikos_V

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ σε ολους σας.!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Και εγώ με την σειρά μου να ευχηθώ καλή χρονιά με υγειά αγάπη για όλο τον κόσμο. το 2009 ας πραγματοποιήσει τις επιθυμίες όλων μας. Η μπουνάτσα και ο Αι Νικόλας στην πλώρη όλων των ναυτικών.

----------


## dimitris

Καλη Χρονια σε ολους!!!
Καλες θαλασσες!!!
nautilia.jpg

----------


## NNER

Προς όλους εσάς μια ευχετήρια κάρτα από την *Ν*έα *Ν*αυτιλιακή *Ε*ταιρία *Ρ*εθύμνου
NNER_Card.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΛΟΥΣ!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλή Χρονιά σε Όλους παιδιά. Καλά να περάσετε με υγεία και χαρά. Τα λέμε του Χρόνου........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Αντί ευχών θα σας τραγουδήσω τα Τηνιακά κάλαντα που λέγονται το βράδυ της 31 Δεκεμβρίου. Οι Τηνικοί φίλοι ας τα ψυθιρίσουν:

¶ρχοντες καλησπερίζω και λαμβάνω την τιμή
'Ηρθα να σας χαιρετίσω Βασιλείου εορτή

Πρώτον αρχινώ και λέω και θερμά παρακαλώ
να διέλθετε το έτος μ' όλο σας τ' αρχοντικό

Κι όσοι λείπουνε στα ξένα κι όσοι λέιπουν στο στρατό
Ο Χριστός κι ι Αη Βασίλης να τους φέρουν με καλό

Κι άλλα έταιρα σας πρέπουν να ειπώ δεν ημπορώ
Σας αφήνω καληνύχτα και του χρόνου με καλόοοο

*ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ σε όλους με ΥΓΕΙΑ*

ny2009.jpg


και του χρόνου θα σας το τραγουδήσουμε στο λιμάνι.... :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

2009 ευχες και χρονια πολλα για καλη χρονια, με υγεια, ευτυχια και στους ναυτικους μας καλοταξιδες θαλασσες και με το καλο να γυρισουν στην πατριδα και στους δικους τους ανθρωπους!

----------


## Roger Rabbit



----------


## Speedkiller

Χρονια πολλα καλή Χρονια!!!!Yγεια χαρα και ότι αλλο επιθυμείτε!!!!!
Πειραιας 31/12/2008 :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25937

----------


## Thanasis89

Χρόνια Πολλά ! Καλή χρονιά σε όλο τον κόσμο ! Με Υγεία, χαρά και ειρήνη ! Και στους ναυτικούς μας καλές θάλασσες !

----------


## ndimitr93

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ 2009
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2009.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους να έχουμε!!!
απο σήμερα μετράμε αντίστροφα σε λιγότερες απο 18 μέρες η ιστοσελίδα μας θα κλείσει τέσσερα χρόνια....

----------


## sylver23

καλη χρονια παιδια.καλες θαλασσες.υγεια ευτυχια ειρηνη και αγαπη σε ολο το κοσμο

----------


## φανούλα

Καλή Χρονιά ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ και ότι επιθυμείτε να γίνει πραγματικότητα με τον καινούργιο χρόνο!!!!!!!!

----------


## papamarios

Καλή Χρονια 
με 
Υγεια και Ευτυχία για όλους μας

----------


## mastropanagos

Καλη χρονια με υγεια ευτυχια και αγαπη ευχομαι σε ολους και καλες θαλασσες στους ναυτικους μας και ο Αι Νικολας παντα στη πλωρη τους...
Ενα δυσκολο ετος εφυγε ενα καινουργιο ηρθε,ελπιζω ολα σας τα ονειρα να πραγματοποιηθουν... :Wink:

----------


## αμοργιανός

XΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΛΑ   :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Καλη χρονια σε ολους!!!!με υγεια πανω απο ολα!!!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλο τον Πλανήτη με υγεία αγάπη ειρήνη και δημιουργικότητα.

----------


## scoufgian

*ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ,ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ*

----------


## taxman

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ.

----------


## dk

Χρονια πολλα γεματα υγεια και ευτυχισμενο το 2009 :Wink:

----------


## frost

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ, ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους.

Με πολλά ταξίδια, πολλά καράβια, πολλά όνειρα και πολλές χαρές.

----------


## vinman

Σε όλους εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας,εύχομαι καλή χρονιά γεμάτη απο ευτυχία,χαρές και φυσικά υγεία!!
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλο το forum!!

----------


## Karolos

Καλή χρονιά σε όλο το forum.
Υγεία, ευτυχία, ειρήνη και αγάπη για όλο τον κόσμο.

P.T..jpg

----------


## efouskayak

Καλή Χρονιά με υγεία για ολους !!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Καλή Χρονιά το 2009!!!

Και με το καλό ο Αγιασμός των Υδάτων για τη ναυτιλία μας!!!!

----------


## sonia24

καλη χρονια και απο εμενα αν και καθυστερημενα σε ολους μας με πολλη αγαπη και δυναμη!!!

----------


## Apollo

Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους και ολες και μπουνατσες για ολους τους ναυτικους (εκτος τους ιστιοπλοους)

----------


## John_3

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ & ΚΑΛΑ σε όλους!

----------


## laz94

Καλη χρονιά και από εμένα (αν και άργησα λιγάκι.....)!

----------


## giannisR

*Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ...      2009 ευχές και απο μένα για υγεία χαρά και ευτυχία σε όλο τον κόσμο!!!*  :Wink:

----------

